# Some Hot Pics



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

here's a few new animals i recently added to the zoo


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No sh*t?
jesus christ man... that's awesome!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics weerhom, mind explaining what they are of?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn those are some nice snakes. What are they?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow is that a crocodile? Doesnt look like an alligator.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Wow is that a crocodile? Doesnt look like an alligator.


It is a croc!

This dude is living dangerously and won't be with us long.









I hope you have the proper means to care for these animals for the long haul.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

First is a ituri forest rhino viper bitis nasicornis from east africa
Next would be a egyptian cobra from ethiopia or naja haje sp. These snakes are like rhombeus in piranha terms. Same name, different looks depending on locals.
The rattlesnake is a southwestern speckled crotalus michelli pyrhuss. This local is the harcuvar mountain range in arizona.
The crocodile is a siamese crocodile from thailand. When he gets too big I will cut off his head, skin him because siamese crocs are known for the softest skin, and eat the meat.

I have no idea what I am doing. And I don't have 20 more of these things slithering around. Seriously though, I have about 10k in animals and 10k in caging now. And everyones favorite rhom now has a tank. The croc took his pond, and he is not happy. went from 300 gallons down to 180.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PICS OF THE RHOM

And the last snake doesn't look hot. He is all curled up so it must be cold


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

weerhom thanks for the explanation, Id actually like to watch how u handle these hots, I heard that was the best way to gain experience, Im interested in hots. Good luck man


----------

